# Help needed to pull drive



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

I have lost contact with my Cachecard in my Tivo and need to pull the drive to correct the NIC settings. However I am having trouble mounting it in my PC.

I have expanded the unit over the years to two 120GB drives and have upgraded from a Turbonet card to a Cachecard. However it is so long ago I have forgotten most of it.

I have tried both the silicondust bootable CD (both the SA is and the LBA48 Kernel one) and also the Steve Jenkins on (jenkins.iso) but to no availl.

I have set my CD as primary master and the first drive of my tivo as secondary master (and have also tried the reverse).

When I boot up in normal mode I get it identifying the Hard drive as 'hdc' but it then goes onto say

hdc: Signature 1492, be16 Signature 9214 16:40 block 0 has signature 9214 rather than 1492 unknown partition table" ...

So when I try to _mount /dev/hdc4 /mnt4 to run nic_install to change the settings I have b**gered up back again it doesnt work.

I have tried all 4 options of bitswapping and not (if I try byte swapping I get something along the lines of Kernal panic: VFS: Unable to mount root)

Anyone any ideas how I get access to my Tivo drive?

TIA

lcsneil_


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Suggesting the obvious first - are you sure you've connected the A drive not the B drive?
Have you tried both at once?


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

AMc said:


> Suggesting the obvious first - are you sure you've connected the A drive not the B drive?
> Have you tried both at once?


I tried the other drive and that gave the same result. (apart from coming up as Secondary Slave which would imply that it was the B drive).

I haven't tried both at once I must admit. Will give that a go this evening but am not that hopefull.

I suspect it is something to do with Byte swapping.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

I have my CD set to Secondary Slave (HDD) and put the Tivo drive in as Secondary Master (HDC), works every time.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

KaosUK said:


> I have my CD set to Secondary Slave (HDD) and put the Tivo drive in as Secondary Master (HDC), works every time.


Ok tried your suggestion and get the same result.

I also tried putting both the drives (A&B) on the primary chain and the CD on the secondary slave and get the same result for both drives (signature 9214 rather than 1492 unknown partition table).

Any more ideas anyone?


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Have you considered corruption of the hard drive, the unknown partition table message would be sounding alarm bells to me.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

KaosUK said:


> Have you considered corruption of the hard drive, the unknown partition table message would be sounding alarm bells to me.


Well not really as the drives work perfectly well in the Tivo when re-installed.

(The reason I dont have network connectivity is that I set the debug level to high and that stops the network card from working)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Is it a Maxtor drive? If so you will need to unlock it before you can mount it in a PC.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Is it a Maxtor drive? If so you will need to unlock it before you can mount it in a PC.


Errm I think they are the samsung 5400rpm ones. Again will check when I get home but almost certain they are.

[Edit confirmed they are both Samsung SV1204H drives]


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Stil not managed to mount this drive. Does anyone have any other ideas?

Even if I could mount it I think I might be able to edit the file using joe or vi

I've run out of guide data now as well so it's a right royal pain.

Any suggestions appreciated!

tia


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't help with the drive but IIRC if you remove the network card then Tivo will revert to dialup allowing you to connect for listings in the short term.

Failing that can you describe how you lost contact with the cachecard - there have been threads in the past helping people to sniff the IP/subnet mask of Tivos that have been misconfigured.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

AMc said:


> I can't help with the drive but IIRC if you remove the network card then Tivo will revert to dialup allowing you to connect for listings in the short term.
> 
> Failing that can you describe how you lost contact with the cachecard - there have been threads in the past helping people to sniff the IP/subnet mask of Tivos that have been misconfigured.


I know exactly how I lost contact. Set the debug level to full (or was it 3). That I discovered afterwards disables the network connectivity!


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok just for anyone elses benefit that comes across this thread this was indeed a byte swapping problem.

Of the RTFMID - ten - T error variety.

To save re-arranging my master and slave drives I was setting the tivo as primary master.

YOU CANT.

Once I changed it to primary slave it all came good.

That will teach me not to follow instructions to the letter.
It still hasn't resolved by inability to get data via the network but that is another thread. (yes I have tried adding puts $conn "Content-Length: 0" )

N.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

lcsneil said:


> I have set my CD as primary master and the first drive of my tivo as secondary master (and have also tried the reverse).


I would have suggested you check that but you'd said otherwise so I figured you knew . I've done that but spotted my mistake a bit sooner - but I don't remember the error. My PC has an awkward case and short IDE cables and so it's a pain to disconnect the drives, it being much easier to connect a hard drive temporarily as master with the CD as slave than the other way around - but you can't 
Each time I do it I remember I should have bought some longer IDE cables for this job, but I forget until the next time.

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

